# What oil do i need for my transmission



## Ilija (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a 2000 jetta gls vr6 manual. I wanted to replace the transmission oil because i get an occasional grinding in seconds gear at higher rpm's or fast shifts. What kind of oil should i use?


----------



## HillRoad1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Optima Modrica  


Just kiddin' Any gear oil should be fine 70W-90 maybe...


----------



## Ilija (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you know how many quarts apox?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

_Any_ 75w-90 won't necessarily work, because some are GL-5, which contain compounds that are corrosive to brass syncros, you need a GL-4. 
Go to the dealer and get the factory G070 gear oil. Follow the correct fill procedure, which can be found here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2311391-FAQ-O2J-Transmission-Oil-Change


----------



## cbenjes (Jan 6, 2010)

Redline MT90 and/or MTL has done wonders for my tranny grinds in both my New Beetles and my Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

RichardFudnavis said:


> If you are at 277K miles and have the original transmission with the original transmission fluid DO NOT change it.
> 
> Does this tech at the oil change shop work at Jiffy Lube and under the age of 20? He doesn't know what he is talking about. Listen to your mechanic!
> 
> You should change your transmission fluid every 45K miles, but if you get over 100K miles and you have never done it, changing it will do more harm than good.


What the hell are you talking about? What harm is it going to do? At 245K, he is well overdue for a trans oil change. 

Oh, and some GL-5 gear oils are OK on brass and some aren't. Just because its GL-5 doesn't mean its bad.


----------



## Ilija (Aug 28, 2012)

I Changed my tranny fluid at 96k and it seems a bit smoother. I bought the oem stuff from VW. Does any one know how to make the shifter smoother. It sometimes dosnt go all the way in 2nd and grinds? Also when i push the clutch down it seems a bit rough. Could it be a throw out bearing?


----------



## tinman5 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pennzoil Syncromesh, 2 quarts I believe it is. Thats what I use every two years.


----------

